# The long waiting is over



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Finally, after a long recovery, I am ready to answer the mountain´s call. I am going with some friend for my first ride of the year and want to extend the invitations for those in the mood for a ride.

The day: Sunday, April 30 (kid’s day; maybe not the best for all the fathers out there) 
The place: Ajusco SNT
The time: 8am

This will not be a big gathering or anything similar (two friends and myself), just a nice and not-so-demanding ride; with out missing the good technical stuff though.

So, the invitation is open and everybody is welcomed


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

That's great news. I know how you feel. I was off the bike for over 4 months last year.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Congrats, Rito !

I hope you have lot's of fun!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Mim estimado ritopc (D.) cuanto tiempo de conocerte por la net y nunca se ha dado la ocasión para rodar y conocernos... veo que estas de regreso y quiero felicitarte por la gran y buena noticia... espero pronto verte en la vereda y gracias por al invitación!

Saludos!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm in....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Man, that's great news!!!

I'll be much probably busy by then, but if I'm not, I'll try to get there to meet you and celebrate your second-maiden-ride.

Great, great news!!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Sounds like a plan. Count me in!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Man, that's great news!!!
> 
> I'll be much probably busy by then, but if I'm not, I'll try to get there to meet you and celebrate your second-maiden-ride.
> 
> Great, great news!!


Not sure i am taking my new ride. I don't think i am in shape to carry the extra pounds of the bike (and my extra pounds after the lethargic recess).

Let's see how the cardio training comes out in the coming weeks.

Thank you all for your good wishes


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Mim estimado ritopc (D.) cuanto tiempo de conocerte por la net y nunca se ha dado la ocasión para rodar y conocernos... veo que estas de regreso y quiero felicitarte por la gran y buena noticia... espero pronto verte en la vereda y gracias por al invitación!
> 
> Saludos!


Don't tell me about it. Hope to finally meet you in the trails. Are you coming to El Chico in may 21st?


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratualtions!!

Hope those cardio and extra weight of both of you don't affect you much though  

I'm in thanks for the invitation


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

There is a DH race that same day in "La Nueva", so you might not get acces to that trail. I thought you'd like to now so as to not get an unpleasant surprise if you were planning to go there. I was thinking in entering the race in the Hardtails category, just for fun, but Im not very sure. I guess I could do it with my Giant, ive ridden that trail tons of times, but I would feel a lot more confident with some extra protection...
If I decide not to enter it, I'll gladly join your ride


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

great to have u ridding again! thats always good news
may I dare ask what kept u off? 

and guys... make sure he keeps on riding to shed those "extra pounds after the lethargic recess" LOL but take it easy on him though


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

triphop said:


> great to have u ridding again! thats always good news
> may I dare ask what kept u off?


An unfortunate car crash.



triphop said:


> and guys... make sure he keeps on riding to shed those "extra pounds after the lethargic recess" LOL but take it easy on him though


I'll do my best to keep the pace of the rest of the guys LOL


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> There is a DH race that same day in "La Nueva", so you might not get acces to that trail. I thought you'd like to now so as to not get an unpleasant surprise if you were planning to go there. I was thinking in entering the race in the Hardtails category, just for fun, but Im not very sure. I guess I could do it with my Giant, ive ridden that trail tons of times, but I would feel a lot more confident with some extra protection...
> If I decide not to enter it, I'll gladly join your ride


Good to know, thanks for telling me so. BTW, where is "La Nueva"? I am planing to get to the beggining of La Pared -where the security post is- and then take the trail on the left side all the way down to Tio Gil. Is that route gonna be busy with the race?

Thanks for the advice, and you should give it a try to the race. I might be even there to cheer you.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Good to know, thanks for telling me so. BTW, where is "La Nueva"? I am planing to get to the beggining of La Pared -where the security post is- and then take the trail on the left side all the way down to Tio Gil. Is that route gonna be busy with the race?
> 
> Thanks for the advice, and you should give it a try to the race. I might be even there to cheer you.


La Nueva is one of the four downhill trails (Amansalocos, La Nueva, El Muerto and Panamericano I think) and it is the "easiest" of the four trails. It is at the leftmost part of the park, so I doubt it would interfere with where you are planning to go. Are you going down through Tres Caidas or by the Cabroroca?
I think I will enter the race. At least in the Hardtails category I would not compete against guys with V-10's and M3's  I would look funny, but who cares?


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah! Count With Me!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm entering with the GT  LOL


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Damn, I dont think I can enter. In the requirements it says: Es Obligatorio el uso de: Bici en buen estado, equipo de proteccion completo 
I only have helmet and gloves...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Damn, I dont think I can enter. In the requirements it says: Es Obligatorio el uso de: Bici en buen estado, equipo de proteccion completo
> I only have helmet and gloves...


What is "equipo de proteccion completo".. does one need to wear a condom.... ...mmm.... bad joke, I know.

Seriously, if you need proteccion i have some knee-shin protectors you can borrow from me. They are some crapy Fox' ones without straps in the knee area though. You may want to use a football socks to get them safely in place. .... geeze, those were the worst use for bike money. Hope my Roach's get clear customs before the 30th.

Anyways, let me know if you want to use the Fox' for the race.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Damn, I dont think I can enter. In the requirements it says: Es Obligatorio el uso de: Bici en buen estado, equipo de proteccion completo
> I only have helmet and gloves...


545, I can lend you the 4x4 shin guards. I think Tiger has my elbow pads, if you want and can arrange to pick them up, I can lend them.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks! 2 Very generous offers. Sorry ritopc, but I think Im going to accept rozozaya's (if that's not a problem with him), since you say that those fox are "the worst use for bike money" haha  Thanks a lot for heping me out anyway.  
However, I hope a FF, body armour, goggles, ankle protectors, wrist protectors, carbon fiber knuckle protection, chainmail, a dickies hat, and the blessing of a tibetan monk of the 15nth century are not included in "equipo de proteccion completo"


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Thanks! 2 Very generous offers. Sorry ritopc, but I think Im going to accept rozozaya's (if that's not a problem with him), since you say that those fox are "the worst use for bike money" haha  Thanks a lot for heping me out anyway.
> However, I hope a FF, body armour, goggles, ankle protectors, wrist protectors, carbon fiber knuckle protection, chainmail, a dickies hat, and the blessing of a tibetan monk of the 15nth century are not included in "equipo de proteccion completo"


Yes, I've got his elbow pads here.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Thanks! 2 Very generous offers. Sorry ritopc, but I think Im going to accept rozozaya's (if that's not a problem with him), since you say that those fox are "the worst use for bike money" haha  Thanks a lot for heping me out anyway.


No problem, if I were you I would do the same.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Yes, I've got his elbow pads here.


545, if you could arrange to pick up the pads with Tiger, you're welcome to them.


----------

